# The Skuds / nuklear blast suntan MIDWEST TOUR 2010



## mandapocalypse (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## mandapocalypse (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be teaming up with them from the 11th to 16th.

let's drink some cider/coffee and have a conversation/rage/party/adventure! Or all of the above.


----------



## J Dizzle (Oct 2, 2010)

damn, i remember seeing them years ago...fun times.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump.

Leaving tomorrow!
Will I see any of you at these gigs?


----------



## FLoP (Oct 29, 2010)

justin (skuds bassist)hooked us up exactly 1 year ago. pissed i missed em.


----------



## ghost train (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah those pepl are great met justin while stuck in GA they deff hooked it up hope to pass by there soon


----------

